# ADA Amazonia



## Lindy (3 Feb 2013)

Hi, I'm about to rescape using ADA Amazonia. The filter is mature so my question is, is it safe to plant up straight away? I can keep the livestock out for a couple of weeks but due to the intended layout it would be easier to plant/tie when substrate is going in.


----------



## foxfish (3 Feb 2013)

Yes get planting.....


----------



## Ady34 (3 Feb 2013)

Yep, agree with Foxfish, with plants and a mature filter things should cycle faster. Just remember to carry out large and frequent water changes to keep things clean whilst the plants adapt.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Greenview (3 Feb 2013)

I have planted into Amazonia immediately with a mature filter and it all went well. As Ady says, water changes are vital. I did daily large water changes for a week, then every 2 days for a week, then twice a week for a week or two.


----------



## Lindy (3 Feb 2013)

Brilliant news, thanks! Just have to wait for the plants from thegreenmachine.


----------



## nduli (4 Feb 2013)

Assuming this is the rescape from the old tank. Tempted by the led ? What's the considered opinion?


----------



## Lindy (4 Feb 2013)

I'm happy with it. It keeps the plants i have healthy.


----------

